# Repashy Spawn & Grow



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone used this product for raising tads? I just recently learned about it, and I was thinking that it might be a good thing to used for tads.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

am curious as well..their other products are terrific...


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

Good question, I like their fish food products for how well they hold up in water and would think this would work as well for tadpoles as for young fish...


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I started using Repashy Soilent Green and Cyclopeeze (Thanks frogparty!) and have seen some excellent response from my tads. It is still way to soon to see developmental differences but a preference is obvious. I do it a little differently than the way it was suggested, only because I bought freeze dried Cyclopeeze and not the gel. I mix 1:1 Soilent green pre gel mix and cyclopeez and pour into small ice cube trays to form. I cut them into different serving sizes and freeze. I feed every 3 days.


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't suppose we would get lucky and Allen would chime in about his products and tadpole feeding?


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> I started using Repashy Soilent Green and Cyclopeeze (Thanks frogparty!) and have seen some excellent response from my tads. It is still way to soon to see developmental differences but a preference is obvious. I do it a little differently than the way it was suggested, only because I bought freeze dried Cyclopeeze and not the gel. I mix 1:1 Soilent green pre gel mix and cyclopeez and pour into small ice cube trays to form. I cut them into different serving sizes and freeze. I feed every 3 days.


The 1/2 inch cubes? I usually freeze them in the tray and then knock them out and put them in freezer bags for feeding my fish and shrimp. Though that would be a huge amount of food for one tadpole.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Kudaria said:


> I don't suppose we would get lucky and Allen would chime in about his products and tadpole feeding?


I've always wondered what the correct way to summon him was. I think you need to draw a pentagram and chant something


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

maybe a pentagram isn't the best idea....perhaps a PM would be....


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Darned kids and your newfangled whatsits


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol........


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

hypostatic said:


> I've always wondered what the correct way to summon him was. I think you need to draw a pentagram and chant something


It always worked for me.... Although, I did mess up once and Chuck Norris appeared instead.


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

Haha, now I'm tempted to try it...so should I use something like Solient Green to draw out the pentagram or maybe Community?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Kudaria said:


> Haha, now I'm tempted to try it...so should I use something like Solient Green to draw out the pentagram or maybe Community?


I've only tried it with the Crested Gecko Diet, but I'm sure others will do


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I think it has to be the crested gecko diet, since it's the first product. Weren't the summoning instructions on the original label? I thought that was the reason why they decided to change it and go for the jars


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

hypostatic said:


> Yeah, I think it has to be the crested gecko diet, since it's the first product. Weren't the summoning instructions on the original label? I thought that was the reason why they decided to change it and go for the jars


lol, my geckos don't like the newest diet! Maybe the magic secret ingredient was removed.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, the 1/2" cubes. Once it gels, and before I freeze it, I cut it into different serving sizes more appropriate for my tads. I feed a serving about 2/3rds the body size, every 3 days. It is usually gone by day 2.



Kudaria said:


> The 1/2 inch cubes? I usually freeze them in the tray and then knock them out and put them in freezer bags for feeding my fish and shrimp. Though that would be a huge amount of food for one tadpole.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Spawn and Grow would make a quite suitable Tadpole diet for carnivorous species. Many of you know that the whole fish food gel diets actually were a spin-off of my development of a couple tadpole diets. (Soilent Green and Meat Pie) that I had to label as fish foods at the end of the day to have any chance of selling enough product to make it worth while..... Spawn and Grow was developed as a higher fat/vitamin formula for raising Fry and should be one of your first choices for raising tads.

Allen


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Damnit. Now Im going to have to try some of that too.....Love me some soilent green for sure. 


Allen, whats your thoughts on me MIXING soilent green and either meat pie or spawn n grow dry THEN making a gel? Could it work? Im just wondering if by doing this I wouldnt have to rotate different foods for my tadpoles. 

Currently I am rotating soilent green, and cyclopeez gel ( mostly for color enhancement, but my tads love the stuff)


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I need to know: what is the basic difference between the marine and freshwater versions of the product?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Solient Green and Spawn and Grow are about the only two foods I raise my tads on. While I believe they are both excellent, I see a stronger feeding response to the Solient green as opposed to the S&G. Now unlike most "fish foods" the tads attack the Repashy foods within a few minutes of being placed in the tad cups.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my tads love LOVE the soilent green


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

hypostatic said:


> I need to know: what is the basic difference between the marine and freshwater versions of the product?


The label!..... Purely marketing because Saltwater Hobbyists just won't buy a product with a freshwater fish on it LOL.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

that... is... hilarious


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Damnit. Now Im going to have to try some of that too.....Love me some soilent green for sure.
> 
> 
> Allen, whats your thoughts on me MIXING soilent green and either meat pie or spawn n grow dry THEN making a gel? Could it work? Im just wondering if by doing this I wouldn't have to rotate different foods for my tadpoles.
> ...


You can premix the dry formulas together to your heart's content, which will of course give you more variety. Often though it is more stimulating to alternate different formulas so everything doesn't taste the same...... 

You can also mix in other non gel ingredients such as cyclops, daphnia, brine shrimp... up to about 20% before you cook it and still get a pretty good hold out of the gel... you can even mix some more superpig in if you want. I also have a super high carotenoid gel formula called "RedRum" that might be worth doing trials on to compare the color of new metamorphs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I was checking that redrum out last night online ( while, coincidentally watching the shining) 

I think thats got a lot of promise to it


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Allen Repashy said:


> The label!..... Purely marketing because Saltwater Hobbyists just won't buy a product with a freshwater fish on it LOL.


Really? That is awesome

Edit: That is actually really true. Without doing research, most people will only buy the food with their fish on it.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Allen Repashy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Spawn and Grow would make a quite suitable Tadpole diet for carnivorous species. Many of you know that the whole fish food gel diets actually were a spin-off of my development of a couple tadpole diets. (Soilent Green and Meat Pie) that I had to label as fish foods at the end of the day to have any chance of selling enough product to make it worth while..... Spawn and Grow was developed as a higher fat/vitamin formula for raising Fry and should be one of your first choices for raising tads.
> 
> Allen


Thanks for the info Allen. I am a big fan of your products and I have used MANY of them with outstanding results. Now I can't wait to try some of your Spawn and Grow

Out of curiosity, what species were used in tadpole trials? Did any happen to be dendrobatids? 

John


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, there's a whole thread done on in. Most people that "participated" in the trials didn't really contribute back data lol


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Allen Repashy said:


> You can premix the dry formulas together to your heart's content, which will of course give you more variety. Often though it is more stimulating to alternate different formulas so everything doesn't taste the same......


Hmmm, for my current set of tads I've been feeding just one type of food. They DO seem to be less stimulated by just one food source


----------



## Tropicaldarts (Sep 12, 2013)

I mainly use Savory Stew. Great results!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I get the best feed response from all my tadpoles when using the cyclopeez gel

Cyclop-Eeze® Color Enhancing Gel Fish Food Supplements | Instant Ocean

Looks like its been discontinued!!! Im going to hoard my last couple boxes now for sure

The soilent green is neat in that the tadpoles tend to sit on top of the cubes I put in their cups and just munch away at their leisure


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Allen Repashy said:


> The label!..... Purely marketing because Saltwater Hobbyists just won't buy a product with a freshwater fish on it LOL.


I had a feeling this was the case haha. Saltwater hobbyists can be quite snobby I've found, so maybe if you double of triple the price it'll get noticed more because of the "premium" pricepoint.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

What is the feeding dosage etc.? where can I get it??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

where's the best place to get soilent green? None of the big vendors seem to carry it but Repashy and ebay.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

get it from repashy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

funny i picked some up at a local fish store not too long ago and have yet to try it. Will def try it now wit the next clutch of tads to see what results i get


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Josh's carries almost all of the stuff? If not, you can get it directly from repashy's website, or even on amazon


----------

